# Do you seem like a nice person but when you're driving alone you cuss like no other?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I find that I cuss a lot while driving but not really at all around other people. Discuss.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

<^>[0___0]<^>


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope. But here's a bump.:tongue:


----------



## Seagull (Jul 26, 2012)

*coastal views*

Haha - I must admit I used to be like this an awful lot, 
cussing in my car - can you imagine, a seagull! 
Not at other people on the road, but just from my own thoughts! 
But I've calmed down a lot now, I'm a peaceful driver.
Here's a recent picture of me enjoying the coastal views
(sometimes I'm just too lazy to fly):









​


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

cussing doesnt mean not nice


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

perkele said:


> cussing doesnt mean not nice


This. I curse and I'm normally not not nice to people, if of course they don't deserve it. Usually I only curse when I stub my toe or something, it's very therapeutic.


----------



## cara_cara (Aug 3, 2012)

my boss actually is what really brings out my "sailor vocabulary." no offense to our US Navy fine service members... 

but I am more aggressive behind the wheel that I am in real life.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I am _the_ most aggressive person (swearing, waving my hands at people like "wtf are you doing?!" etc) when I am driving, but outside of a car I'm nowhere near as aggressive. I think the aggression stems from not being in control of my surroundings -- someone could smash into me, cause an accident etc.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I almost never swear around people, but when I'm alone I have the mouth of an angry dock worker. I have a habit of talking to myself when no one is around, and I swear at least twice a sentence. I feel like swearing makes you look bad in public, but I don't have anything against swearing. They're just words, but some people treat them like actual curses. I don't drive, but I imagine when I do, I'll swear a lot. Probably at other people.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't cuss very often... and when I do I am usually around people. So my answer is no.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I probably say the 'f' word a few times each week while driving.
But the 'f' word is one of my favorite words. 

Oh fuck. :T


----------

